# AMD Processor model unknown

## gendrax

Hi, I have AMD AM2 processor 4850e. Command: # hwinfo --cpu | grep Model shows: Model: 15.107.2 "AMD Processor model unknown". What may be wrong?

----------

## eccerr0r

The CPUID instruction reports a single number from each CPU regardless if it's AMD, Intel, Cyrix, whatever.  The software needs to be able to decode it.  This "Unknown CPU" tends to happen to CPUs that are too new.  Get an older CPU (blaah), upgrade software (if someone else has already fixed it), or fix the software to include the new CPUID.

Usually this is only cosmetic, unless the setup routines do not turn all necessary speed features.

----------

## Nerevar

Does 'uname -p' report it properly? If not, which kernel are you running?

----------

## gendrax

uname -p shows: AMD Processor model unknown. I have kernel 2.6.25-hardened-r11. I try also kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 in the past.

----------

## Nerevar

This shows the 4850e being released on March 5, 2008:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Athlon_X2_microprocessors

This shows 2.6.25 being released on April 16, 2008:

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.25

I imagine it will be reported properly with 2.6.26 or 2.6.27.

----------

## gendrax

thanks for support

----------

